# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Exactly how sensitive are rummy nosed tetras?

## kubrich

Was thinking of keeping rummynosed tetras and read tt they are pretty sensitve...was just wondering how sensitive are they and are they really that hard to keep?what are the conditions that enable rummy nosed tetras to do well in aquariums and read that you can determine their health by how bright their rummy nose is...how true is that??
thanks...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kubrich

Was thinking of keeping rummynosed tetras and read tt they are pretty sensitve...was just wondering how sensitive are they and are they really that hard to keep?what are the conditions that enable rummy nosed tetras to do well in aquariums and read that you can determine their health by how bright their rummy nose is...how true is that??
thanks...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kubrich

Was thinking of keeping rummynosed tetras and read tt they are pretty sensitve...was just wondering how sensitive are they and are they really that hard to keep?what are the conditions that enable rummy nosed tetras to do well in aquariums and read that you can determine their health by how bright their rummy nose is...how true is that??
thanks...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kubrich

Was thinking of keeping rummynosed tetras and read tt they are pretty sensitve...was just wondering how sensitive are they and are they really that hard to keep?what are the conditions that enable rummy nosed tetras to do well in aquariums and read that you can determine their health by how bright their rummy nose is...how true is that??
thanks...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

in terms of sensitivity, they r the same as cardinal tetra.. they r prone to white spot, but the good thing abt them is once they adapt to yr tank, u wldnt be seeing dead rummynose for a long time.. the condition is lived in is the same for most tetra, softwater, u might wanna add blackwater extract initally to make them feel at home... and yes, the reddness is an indication on how healthy they r

----------


## kubrich

I am currently letting my tank cycle..it's been 2 weeks now,but i'm gonna let it sit for another 2-3 weeks...seeing how there is no host for the white spot protozoan for them to infect,shouldn't that mean tt it would have died out by then?...will dosing the tank with disease away or the ocean's free whitespot cure do my planted tank harm?how about adding about 1 table spoon of aquarium salt into the tank before adding the fishes?are all these unnecessary precautionary measures? thanx so much[ :Grin: ]

----------


## elmike

this I know...rummynose tetras is definitely much more hardy than neon tetras. I bought 4 neons and 2 rummies at the same time and put them in a 1 ft tank. All the neons kicked the bucket in less than 2 wks but to this day, both the rummies are doing great.

----------


## richy

Once they settled down, they are quite hardy. Also, keeping them in a school of 5 or more will help too. I have an very early batch of 8 and so far only 1 died. The rest have grown quite a fair bit. I added some new batches of small size later and they too do well with the rest.

Hope's this helps.

 :Smile:

----------


## Simon

kubrich, u shld have let yr tank cycle thru b4 adding any fishes, becoz of the unstable state thru this period, u gonna observe them....

----------


## kubrich

yeah...i've let it cycle for about 2 weeks already...things in there now are 90++ wood shrimp/feeder shrimp (think tts what they are called) and these were only added after the first week....i am going to allow the tank to cycle for another 2,3 weeks...do u think tt would be enough for a 2 ft planted tank?
if i should get rummy nose,i'll probably get 10-12 of them...[ :Grin: ]

but frm my experience, in my previous tank...my neons seem to be doing great, got them when they were pretty small and they've grown quite abit and been around for 3,4 months plus...

i guess this is a relative issue and one can't really know unless they try...but from what i understand from you guys...the rummy nose when settled in properly is a really rewarding fish...thanks guys [ :Grin: ]

----------


## benny

I read somewhere that it's possible to add a piece of dead shrimp (the normal type bought in market) to speed of the bacteria cultivation during the cycling. Anybody have experiences or comments?

----------


## kubrich

i don't think putting anything dead into a tank is a gd idea. decomposition will take place and i'm not sure but i don't think anything released will be beneficial to the tank and i don't want to risk anything...[ :Grin: ] no offence,but i think juz letting the tank cycle for the recomended period would be the safest, besides,in keeping aquariums,shouldn't really rush things,things have a tendency to go terribly wrong...maybe tts just in my case.but i learnt to be patient and let things take place in their own time and not mine...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## lip

Kubrich, i totally agree with you, especially about learning to be patient. very painful for an impatient person like me, but a very useful lesson [ :Grin: ] 

Any way, with plants rotting and prawns dying in my new tank, I really have no need to add more dead stuff to my tank....[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## dAwNdAwN

Hi,

I find that the neons I bought are more hardy than those rummy nose. I bought those feeder neons at a shop at 12 for $3 and tot they might not last long cos they are so small. But it turns out that all outlive some of my rummy noses. I bought 10 rummy nose and they fell sick with white spots aft a week. I put them into the quarantine tank, only 5 survived and recovered. My neons are doing very well now in fact, from 1.5cm to 2.5cm within 2 weeks. I think it all depends on where we bought the fish and whether the breeder got take good care of them or not.

----------


## Simon

dawn, the source where u get yr fishes very imprt.. I lost 2 rummynose after 2.5yrs from shock(coz i did alot of replanting)

----------


## kubrich

my feeder neons have alsoo done well but since i just set up a new tank was really keen on gettin rummy nose...think they'll look real pretty in there...against black background paper and all..btw...do u think a balloon ram will bully the rummynose to the point of death?...i only have one balloon ram amongst other fishes at the moment and i dun intend on letting her go...grown to have feelings for tt naughty lil rascal...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## eggz

I bought 10 rummy noses from Gan about 2 months ago, only 1 died and I suspect it was my puffer. The other 9 seem real happy. One even had a pretty big white fungal spot at it's gill area and actually recovered without any treatment!

Anyway, according to the Gan chap, their Rummynoses are farm bread in Indonesia and therefore more hardy than say their Cardinals, which are caught in the wild.

Rummynoses are real fun, always active and schooling  :Smile:  

eggz

----------


## elmike

Mine are very timid and always dash for cover under the filter whenever I go near to feed. Damn! Could be because of the small tank (1 ft)

----------


## hoppinghippo

Hi where do you get your feeder neons from? and how are they diff from normal neons sold? just smaller?

----------


## kubrich

i got mine from sunsetway...not sure about the difference tho...i guess the must be just smaller..

----------


## elmike

Sunset Way?? I hear that's a v good lfs. Care to give more info? Name, address, contact no, what type of fish, plts, tanks, etc, and whether owner/ staff is English speaking.

----------


## zac08

> ----------------
> On 10/4/2002 9:42:07 AM 
> 
> Mine are very timid and always dash for cover under the filter whenever I go near to feed. Damn! Could be because of the small tank (1 ft)
> ----------------


I'm keeping a 1 ft 3in tank too... and they are very curious to my feedings and will crowd near the front just behind my cherry barbs for food... Take s a bit of time for them to get used to you though.

----------


## kubrich

i guess sunsetway is a gd fish shop if your more into goldfishes but the current batch of fishes are quite interesting,they have malayan mono angel fish, and archer fish amongst the other usual you would see else where. they also have black skirt tetras and red eyes tetras,tank wise and all i am not to sure,they have a moderately well stocked shop but i usually get my stuff elsewhere. owners are generally chinese speaking,the name of the shop if i remember correctly is seng swee aquarium or somehting like tt..haha,after staying in this area for 14 years i never really took notice of the shop's name. however,if you take bus,u cant miss it,its directly infront of the bus stop. buses that go there are 61,75,154,184,74,151. oh yeah,as for plants,i usually see java fern and water hyacinth and stuff,they usually juzt place the plants in a wide plastic pail outside next to the crickets and frogs.

----------


## elmike

thanks for the info, kubrich

----------


## DEA

letting something rot in the tank is just a more unsavoury way to carry out fishless cycling
you release ammonia into the tank to feed the bacteria which breakdown wastes, is all
but it's very gross, i have to admit, to let something rot in the tank
&amp;quot;so, what're you keeping in here, dead prawns?quot;  :Smile:

----------

